# Wild columbian severums - Attempt #2



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

First time i tried keeping fry with the parents, they were eaten

This time, an impromptu spawn in an overstocked 100 gallon tank made me set up a 20 gallon and try a growout


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome Alex.
best of luck with the grow out...


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Always love to see fry.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations looks like 100 maybe more.
anyone have time to count?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow congratulations, they are so cute. I wish you luck with your gran-babies lol


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

congratulations, lots...fry


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

lol thanks guys. Ill keep the thread updated with pics as they grow


----------

